# Native Code > برنامه نویسی با C > برنامه نویسی در محیط QT و هم خانواده هایش > سوال: ساختCustomWidget و لود کردن آن در WidgetBox

## poggije

سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز... 
یه سوال داشتم، اگه کسی راهنماییم کنه واقعا ممنونش میشم.
میخوام تو کیوت یه تقویم درست کنم. و میخوام برای سلولهای این تقویم یه ویجت بسازم.
یه QFrame و سه تا QPushbutton برای تاریخ های میلادی و قمری و جلالی و یه QLabel که توش به تعداد Taskهای اون روز دایره داره.
باید سه تا Property به نامهای Jalali, Islamic, Gregorian داشته باشه که اعداد اونه بذاره تو QPushButton ها.
حالا من مثال AnalogClock کیوت رو خوندم و اصلا نتونستم ازش نتیجه ای بگیرم.
این سلول رو قبلا به HTML,CSS انجام داده بودم چقدر راحت بود.
سوالم اینه که ویجتی که میسازم رو چجوری تقسیم بندی (پارتیشن بندی، لی اوت) کنم؟
چجوری به ویجت Property اضافه کنم.
بعدشم اینکه ویجتی که ساختم را چجوری استفاده کنم؟ چجوری بیارمش توی WidgetBox?
Calendar_Cell1.png
خدا خیرتون بده اگه جوابمو بدین، دو ماهه همه ی  سایت های خارجی رو گشتم، هیچی پیدا نکردم...
اگه خودمم تونستم راه حلش رو پیدا کنم این تاپیک رو آپدیت میکنم.

پ.ن. : فروم ارور داده که برچسب باید حداقل سه حرف باشه، اخه من جچوری Qt رو سه حرفه کنم  :متفکر:   :متعجب:   :لبخند گشاده!:   :لبخند گشاده!:

----------

